
Civ VI 'AI Battle Royale' on Twitch - sdebrule
https://civilization.com/news/entries/announcing-the-civilization-vi-ai-battle-royale-on-twitch
======
austinl
I'm a long time Civ player, and I'm curious to see how the AI compares to the
previous versions.

I've been somewhat disappointed in the past, because the challenge of playing
on the higher difficulties comes less from a smarter AI opponent and more from
the handicaps given to the player. For example, on Deity, your base happiness
is lower than the AI's, you start 5 techs behind, you pay up to 2x the price
for routes, buildings, units, and so on:
([http://civilization.wikia.com/wiki/Difficulty_level_(Civ5)](http://civilization.wikia.com/wiki/Difficulty_level_\(Civ5\))).

It definitely forces you to play smarter, but the AI seems to more or less
play the same way on King and up. I'd be really interested to hear some
commentary on difficulty level and AI tactics!

~~~
Semaphor
Not sure if you are aware, but Vox Populi [0] (fka Community Balance Patch)
has done a lot of work improving the Civ V AI and is still under active
development (currently there's a beta running to improve the tactical AI
(combat) even further). I have over 1k hours played in Civ V and under 200
have been with the unmodded version (before it became forked to CBP, it was
known as Communitas Patch).

You can choose to just get the patch or the full package which rebalances the
whole game and adds extra features.

[0] [http://forums.civfanatics.com/threads/community-patch-how-
to...](http://forums.civfanatics.com/threads/community-patch-how-to-
install.528034/)

~~~
BigJono
I've been playing with the CBP ever since it came out. It definitely makes the
game feel much more polished and well rounded.

I went back and played the base game for a bit on my Linux machine (since DLL
mods are not supported on the Linux port) and found it to be a fairly sub-par
experience. I'll be interested to see how Civ VI stacks up to CBP.

~~~
Semaphor
Not sure about Civ VI. I mean you shouldn't judge it by its looks, but it does
look like some weird mix of Settlers III and this Clash of Clans mobile game.
That together with the (for me) total disaster that was Beyond Earth will make
me need a lot of positive reviews before I consider buying it.

------
Flammy
Oh this should be fun. Commentary will be interesting to hear what the devs
will say about AI logic.

Use Slack for work? just type

    
    
      /remind me Catch every turn, live on twitch.tv/2k at TIME on Wednesday, October 19
    

and replace TIME with 3:30pm ET / 12:30pm PT / 8:30pm or whatever :)

------
EtienneK
I just wish the Mac OS version was also being released on the same day.

~~~
beefsack
Same re: the Linux version, though I believe it's still up in the air whether
it'll even be released.

~~~
SwellJoe
If there's no Linux version, I'll keep playing Civ V. The only reason I
switched to Civ V from IV was that I wouldn't need to reboot or use Wine to
play it (and deal with the quirks of doing that). My excitement the day I saw
that Civ V was available for Linux was massive.

------
jakebasile
This is the kind of AI that matters to me as a gamer, not yet another chat bot
:)

~~~
cLeEOGPw
AI in games like civ isn't some unsolved problem. It's just limited by what
your computer can do in reasonable amount of time to not get in the way of
other things the game does.

Civ games in general are kind of a solvable problem, because there's little
randomness there. So if they really wanted they would make AI so good it would
be impossible to win. Whole challenge is to make AI bad enough to be
enjoyable. So it's not very interesting from AI science point of view.

------
joshstrange
How are they going to do the video? I'm guessing you just have to watch what
the current player is doing and can't pan/zoom around. Does anyone know of any
"player" that allows for more interactive "watching"? I want to say StarCraft
(1, not sure about 2) had a replay option but that was of course built into
the game and not available via something like a web player.

------
gregman1
How much does it cost to convert to UTC?

iirc it's should be 20:30.

~~~
joncrocks
BST is GMT+1, and UTC ~ GMT, so 20:30 BST should be 19:30 UTC

------
jbmorgado
Brazil is now one of the "great civilisations"?

RIP Civilisation, your quality is been declining every iteration anyway and if
I want a fantasy world, I'm better off with Endless Legend, at least they have
good mechanics and the game doesn't need a NASA server to run properly.

